# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Komplimenti me i bukur qe keni marre?

## Erald123

Cili eshte komplimenti me i bukur qe keni marre nga personi juaj i zemres.....???

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

kam mor aq shume qe nuk i maj men se te gjitha jan te bukra  :perqeshje:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> kam mor aq shume qe nuk i maj men se te gjitha jan te bukra


Prsh sa te bukur e ke lopen  :perqeshje:

----------


## prishtina75

.....e marresh nje nuse si vet, ti s je normal,... etj... sene pa lidhje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## symphony

Vetëm nga personi i zemrës Erald?  :ngerdheshje: 

'Mos i ke shpëtuar gjë mamasë në zgjua bletësh' 
deri tani njëra ndër komplimentet më të bukura...

----------


## Linda5

Top sekret

Nuk tregoj :perqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Top sekret
> 
> Nuk tregoj


seksuale?  :perqeshje: ,lol,

----------


## arba.t

interesante do ishte tema : Komplimenti me interesant apo i cuditshem  :perqeshje:

----------


## Erald123

> interesante do ishte tema : Komplimenti me interesant apo i cuditshem


Arba, kjo eshte nje teme sentimentale ku interesantja dhe cuditshmeria jane te perfshira  :perqeshje: 
Je e lire te tregosh e shkruash, ta pakten autorizimin tim si hapes i temes e ke!  :perqeshje:

----------


## prishtina75

.....komplimentet jane gjithmone te bukura, mirepo njeri qe me ngeli ne koke ishte, "ty te kam me shume se te dashur",  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## N0Li

'Jam shumë xheloze në të dashurën tënde, që të shijon të tërin pa frikë nga askush përgjatë tërë ditëve e netëve, ndërsa unë, e mjera unë, pres tërë ditën një '3 sekondë' të shpifur në fund të orarit të punës të të puth vjedhurazi e fshehtazi në faqe dhe të të them: 'natën e mirë, shihemi nesër'.

----------


## Kila

gjitha komplimentet jan te bukura ska me te bukura ......

----------


## jess23

e ke fytyren si te pikturuar nga zoti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Skam mar komplimente ka kohe,pos ne fb *

----------


## N0Li

> *Skam mar komplimente ka kohe,pos ne fb *


Komplimentet e FB janë mashtruese dhe jo të sinqerta!

----------


## B@Ne

> Komplimentet e FB janë mashtruese dhe jo të sinqerta!


dhe ato te thena mund te jene..... !

Pashe qe tema thote nga njeriu zemres ...normalisht jane te sinqerta  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## tessy

Kur degjoj babushin te me thone me bere krenar!!

----------


## Aferim

Reja e zeze.....

----------


## Etno3

Nese do  shfrytezoje mendjen per mbare do ishte 1shi ne  undergroundin shqiptar

----------


## Aferim

> Nese do  shfrytezoje mendjen per mbare do ishte 1shi ne  undergroundin shqiptar


Ç'te keqe shkrova une qe m'i hedhke keto fjale? Si perdor mendjen time, me perket vetem mua..... Gjithsesi respekt!

----------

